# Two of my boys



## Taylor Richelle (Sep 6, 2011)

Out doing chores yesterday and two of my geldings started running around after becoming spooked at who knows what! 




 So I snapped a couple pics of them trotting around. Of course (Knight) the brown and white didn't show off like he normally does, he has quite the trot and tail carrage. 



 Then Sox had a pretty little trot going on, ( for him lol ) I know their not as flashy as most minis or as nice but I adore them to peices! 





 

Oh and excuse their tummys they gained their weight back since their show season ended a few weeks ago! lol! 





 

Here is - Funny Farms Crimson Knight - 28" 2 years old.






 






 

Then my baby boy, - Tiz Sir Sock Hop Dancer - 33" 4 years old. I'm dying to get a new cart and harness so I can get him driving again. He's a wonderful driving mini and I've been told more then once that he would do well in pleasure driving. Yet only time will tell! 





 






 






 

Kinda blury...sorry!


----------



## markadoodle (Sep 7, 2011)

Great photos of awesome boys.

Feel free to call and ask about bringing Sox over anytime it's convenient and we can continue to work on driving.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 7, 2011)

tAYLOR, YOUR HORSES ALWAYS LOOK HAPPY!! i LOVE IT WHEN YOU POST PICTURES OF THEM!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 7, 2011)

They look like such good boys!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 7, 2011)

markadoodle said:


> Great photos of awesome boys.
> 
> Feel free to call and ask about bringing Sox over anytime it's convenient and we can continue to work on driving.


And feel free to drop Knight off at my place whenever


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Sep 7, 2011)

LittleRibbie said:


> tAYLOR, YOUR HORSES ALWAYS LOOK HAPPY!! i LOVE IT WHEN YOU POST PICTURES OF THEM!!



Aww thank you so much!







Eagle said:


> And feel free to drop Knight off at my place whenever



haha! Get me on the right day and we could work something out!!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Sep 7, 2011)

markadoodle said:


> Great photos of awesome boys.
> 
> Feel free to call and ask about bringing Sox over anytime it's convenient and we can continue to work on driving.



Thanks I may next time I get a chance to come for a day or two!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Sep 7, 2011)

Love your boys! They always seem so happy and loved. Can't wait to see some driving pix of them someday





Angie


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Sep 8, 2011)

drivin*me*buggy said:


> Love your boys! They always seem so happy and loved. Can't wait to see some driving pix of them someday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!



Of course!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Sep 8, 2011)

They look great!! I bet the second gelding would do well in driving!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Sep 11, 2011)

ThreeCFarm said:


> They look great!! I bet the second gelding would do well in driving!


Thank you! He is trained to drive and i have driven him before and he was awesome, i just need to get a new cart and harness so I can continue with him


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Sep 17, 2011)

Great photos!!


----------

